# Another CA ban being voted in!



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Click Me

Now in Oakland, CA too. This is just stupid and backwards.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear of more liberty lost man!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

strange they would specifically list ATM lines as a non-smoking zone.


off-topic... what is a car sideshow?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

"Sideshows" are basically random gatherings of youths with cars who setup shop at an intersection. Hundreds of people will gather in the streets blaring music, doing donuts, smoking weed, breaking stuff, etc. Just chaos. Here is an example:

YouTube link (sound NSFW)

This is a much greater risk to people than someone smelling smoking tobacco.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CA sucks more and more each day.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for the info.. i never knew


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have nothing nice to say.:BS


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

What is going on with that state! Lets work on issues that matter!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> CA sucks more and more each day.


:tpd:


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Darrell said:


> CA sucks more and more each day.


:tpd: and I live here like you. Lotta :BS


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

air1070 said:


> :tpd: and I live here like you. Lotta :BS


Yup...

Soon life itself will be :bn


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

thank god i live in middle america.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I was reading the link that you offered and all of the comments I read refer to cigarette smoking as if that is the only consideration. All smoking is lumped together indiscriminately, such a shame.

I wonder if the law covers something as absurd as burning a bunch of incense or perhaps a bundle of white sage or what about non-tobacco legal herbs. Just wondering if those folks standing on the ATM line would like to get *smudged*?


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Guess I won't be golfing in Oakland anytime soon.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

There's little good that I can say about California anymore... I'll be defecting from here as soon as I retire in six years... Can't wait to escape to the remote mountains of NW Arizona!!!


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Arizona said:


> There's little good that I can say about California anymore... I'll be defecting from here as soon as I retire in six years... Can't wait to escape to the remote mountains of NW Arizona!!!


I'll be leaving in a few years too - we'll retire in Washington state. They're nearly as looney there, but at least they don't have an income tax.


----------

